# الأكاليل السماوية



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2014)

*

هل موضوع الأكاليل السماوية له أصل فى الكتاب المقدس أو فى تعاليم الرسل ؟؟

أعلم : 
2. فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً

لأَنَّ نَجْماً يَمْتَازُ عَنْ نَجْمٍ فِي الْمَجْدِ.

من أى المصادر إعتمدت الكنيسة أن هؤلاء أفضل من هؤلاء ؟؟

من أين جاء ترتيب المجد فى ملكوت السموات؟​*​​​​


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2014)

هذا هو كلام الكتاب المقدس عن الإكليل:
أعداءه ألبس خزياً وعليه يزهر إكليله (مزمور 132: 18)
اسمع يا ابني تأديب أبيك ولا ترفض شريعة أُمك لأنهما إكليل نعمة لرأسك وقلائد لعنقك (أمثال 1: 9)
الحكمة هي الرأس فاقتن الحكمة وبكل مقتناك اقتن الفهم، ارفعها فتُعليك تُمجدك إذا اعتنقتها، تُعطي رأسك إكليل نعمة، تاج جمال تمنحك (أمثال 4: 9)
___________________


وهذه هي الآية الوحيدة التي أتت منها كلمة إكليل البتولية مع أنه بيتكلم عن أن البتولية أو العفة في ذاتها ليست ذات قيمة بل قيمتها في الفضيلة، والإكليل يُعطى بسبب الغلبة والنُصرة في المعارك الطاهرة، وملخص الكلام أتى في إطار أن عدم الزواج أفضل من إخراج نسل شرير:
أن البتولية مع الفضيلة أجمل، فأن معها ذِكراً خالداً لأنها تبقى معلومة عند الله والناس، إذا حضرت يُقتدى بها وإذا غابت يُشتاق إليها ومدى الدهور تفتخر بإكليل الظفر بعد انتصارها في ساحة المعارك الطاهرة (الحكمة 4: 2)
والآيات كاملة على بعض في هذا المقطع كالتالي:
 [ ان البتولية مع الفضيلة أجمل فأن معها ذِكراً خالداً لأنها تبقى معلومة عند الله والناس.
إذا حضرت يُقتدى بها وإذا غابت يُشتاق إليها ومدى الدهور تفتخر بإكليل الظفر بعد انتصارها في ساحة المعارك الطاهرة.
((وفي الآيات التي تليها يوضح القصد من الكلام لأنه بيضع مقارنة بين الذي لم ينجب وعاش بطهارة في الفضيلة أفضل من أتى بنسل شرير ولم يربيهم في مخافة الله))
أما لفيف المنافقين الكثير التوالد فلا ينجح وفراخهم النغلة لا تتعمق أصولها ولا تقوم على ساق راسخة.
وأن أخرجت فروعاً إلى حين فأنها لعدم رسوخها تزعزعها الريح وتقتلعها الزوبعة.
فتنقصف فروعها قبل اناها وتكون ثمرتها خبيثة غير ناضجة للأكل ولا تصلح لشيء.
والمولودون من المضجع الأثيم يشهدون بفاحشة والديهم عند استنطاق حالهم ] (الحكمة 4: 1 - 6)​____________
أما كل ما أتى بعد ذلك من آيات عن الأكليل في الكتاب المقدس كالتالي:
مخافة الرب مجد وفخر وسرور وإكليل ابتهاج (سيراخ 1: 11)
إكليل الحكمة مخافة الرب إنها تُنشئ السلام والشفاء والعافية (سيراخ 1: 22)
فتلبسها حلة مجد لك (الحكمة) وتعقدها إكليل ابتهاج (سيراخ 6: 32)
الذي يتقي الرب يعمل ذلك والذي يتمسك بالشريعة ينال الحكمة... فيرث السرور وإكليل الابتهاج وإسماً أبدياً (سيراخ 15: 1 و6)
كثرة الخبرة إكليل الشيوخ ومخافة الرب فخرهم (سيراخ 25: 8)
في ذلك اليوم يكون رب الجنود إكليل جمال وتاج بهاء لبقية شعبه (إشعياء 28: 5)
وتكونين إكليل جمال بيد الرب وتاجاً ملكياً بكف إلهك (إشعياء 62: 3)
سقط إكليل رأسنا ويل لنا لأننا قد أخطأنا (مراثي 5: 16)


أما في العهد الجديد تأتي في الآيات التالية:
وكل من يجاهد يضبط نفسه في كل شيء أما إولئك فلكي يأخذوا إكليلاً يفنى وأما نحن فأكليلاً لا يفنى (1كورنثوس 9: 25)
إذاً يا إخوتي الأحباء والمشتاق إليهم يا سروري وإكليلي اثبتوا هكذا في الرب أيها الأحباء (فيلبي 4: 1)
لأن من هو رجاؤنا وفرحنا وإكليل افتخارنا !! أم لستم أنتم أيضاً أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح في مجيئه (1تسالونيكي 2: 19)


وأخيراً قد وُضِعَ لي إكليل البرّ الذي يهبه لي في ذلك اليوم الرب الديان العادل وليس لي فقط بل لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره أيضاً (2تيموثاوس 4: 8)


طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة لأنه إذا تزكى ينال إكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه (يعقوب 1: 12)


ومتى ظهر رئيس الرعاة تنالون إكليل المجد الذي لا يبلى (1بطرس 5: 4)


لا تخف البتة مما أنت عتيد أن تتألم به، هوذا إبليس مزمع أن يُلقي بعضاً منكم في السجن لكي تجربوا ويكون لكم ضيق عشرة أيام، كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأُعطيك إكليل الحياة (رؤيا 2: 10)


ها أنا آتي سريعاً تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك (رؤيا 3: 11)
فنظرت وإذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه معه قوس وقد أُعطي إكليلاً وخرج غالباً ولكي يغلب (رؤيا 6: 2)
وظهرت آية عظيمة في السماء إمرأة متسربلة بالشمس والقمر تحت رجليها وعلى رأسها إكليل من اثني عشر كوكباً (رؤيا 12: 1)
ثم نظرت وإذا سحابة بيضاء وعلى السحابة جالس شبه ابن انسان له على رأسه إكليل من ذهب وفي يده منجل حاد (رؤيا 14: 14)
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2014)

*طب واحدة واحدة عليا يا أستاذنا الغالى

البتوليه مع الفضيلة أجمل من البتوليه لوحدها _ صح ؟

و موضوع البتولية هنا ذُكِر مقارنة بالزواج و إخراج نسل شرير _ صح ؟

يعنى لو زواج و إخراج نسل طيب : حاجة تقريبا متساوية بالبتوليه _ صح ؟​*


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2014)

أيوة صح لأن الآيات مش بتتكلم عن الأفضلية من ناحية المنهج الأحسن
عايز يقول أنه أفضل للإنسان أن لا يتزوج ويحيا بتول مع الفضيلة
أحسن من أنه يتزوج ويأتي بنسل شرير لا يعرف التقوى
يعني مثل الأم إفنيكي والجدة لوئيس
ربوا القديس تيموثاوس الرسول اللي استلم منهم الإيمان
لذلك واضح أن أمه وجدته قديسات في منتهى التقوى
وأنجبوا نسل طاهر مقدس للرب
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أيوة صح لأن الآيات مش بتتكلم عن الأفضلية من ناحية المنهج الأحسن
> عايز يقول أنه أفضل للإنسان أن لا يتزوج ويحيا بتول مع الفضيلة
> أحسن من أنه يتزوج ويأتي بنسل شرير لا يعرف التقوى
> يعني مثل الأم إفنيكي والجدة لوئيس
> ...



*الحمد لله 
ما فيش حد أحسن من حد​*


----------



## aymonded (2 يونيو 2014)

لأ طبعاً مافيش حد أحسن من حد إلا بالأمانة الظاهرة في المحبة بحفظ الوصية، لأن ليس كل من يقول يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات مهما ما صنع والا عاش بمنهج بتولية والا رهبنة أو زواج أو تكريس للخدمة... الخ.. إلا من يصنع مشيئة الله المعلنة في كلمته... 
​


----------

